# Ginger helping severe Period Cramps



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Hi All, I've written before about my severe cramping with my period and my Gyn thinking it's Endo and wanting to do laparoscopy. I just don't do well with anasthesia so have been hesitant to do the surgery, and am over 40 so don't want to do the birth control pill thing anymore, so for the past 3 months have been doing the ginger tea thing and it has helped immensely. I now buy ginger, fresh ginger from the produce section, about 1 week before my period. I buy about 6 inches of it. Thinly slice about an inch and a half of the ginger, put it into a pot with 6 cups of water bring it to a boil then simmer for 20 minutes. I then strain the ginger and put the tea into a tea pot and have one cup after each meal. Once my period starts I drink a cup about every two hours for the first 2 days, when my cramps usually are the worst. Without the ginger tea I was having to take 2 Tylenol every 6 hours on the hour, and still suffering severe and oftentimes debiliating cramps. With the ginger tea I now take 2 Tylenol twice a day for only the first 2 days. My periods are so much easier, plus the ginger is really helping my digestion and my IBS as well. Hope it helps someone else. Peace,Elizabeth


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

I m not a woman but experieced some years ago a reduction of pain by taking ginger capsuesl. But after some days they didnt work anymore. Now I`m trying cayenne pepper capsules. I think its capsaicin seems to bloc gut pain receptors.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Cramps maybe are caused by too senstive gut walls, and capsaicin seems to reduce this over sensitivity for some short time in IBS. Capsaicin is in ur ginger tea. http://gut.bmj.com/cgi/content/abstract/57/7/923Some time ago, I found also a posting here on this from someone who ate chilli and had less gut pain, that`s the same effect. Researches found out that these TRPV1 Receptors play an important role in iBS. They are to many and they irrtate gut nerves. Capsaicin is the only thing that bloc these receptors. I know that because I wrote an email to a IBS researcher in Germany who is working on a TRPV1 biospy test for people with IBS. He also is doing a lot of research on IBS. Probabyl one of the most experienced IBS researcber on the planet. What it`s interessting is that he thinks the a lot people with IBS have an alterd gut lining which makes IBS to an organic disease. This changed gut lining is producing too much Serotonin, Mastcells, serine protease, etc.Did u have inflammation (PI-IBS) ? Because these receptors are connected to inflammation.


----------

